# Killington 10/19/15, Who's In?



## Cornhead (Oct 17, 2015)

What the Hell, never skied in October before, might as well take advantage of the opportunity. Anyone else going to be there?


----------



## Puck it (Oct 18, 2015)

I am considering it.


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 18, 2015)

Puck it said:


> I am considering it.



Do it, bring a Sherpa, could be useful on the Stairway To Heaven. I'm thinking of booting up at the end of the stairway, the walk down isn't bad, but IIRC the hike up in ski boots sucks. Unfortunately I'm not getting any younger, or thinner.


----------



## mriceyman (Oct 18, 2015)

Cornhead said:


> Do it, bring a Sherpa, could be useful on the Stairway To Heaven. I'm thinking of booting up at the end of the stairway, the walk down isn't bad, but IIRC the hike up in ski boots sucks. Unfortunately I'm not getting any younger, or thinner.



Isnt the hike up like a right of passage to ski in october??? I think it builds the stoke .. But i can see as the years go by it could be a deterrent 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## powhunter (Oct 18, 2015)

I'll be up with johnniepoach.  Bring a small pack with some sneakers and beer Makes the climb back out a bit easier


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 18, 2015)

Yeah, last year I packed a lunch and left it in the lodge, it became dinner, as I wasn't about to go back down during the day. I am old, and fat, with many bad parts.


----------



## Bostonian (Oct 18, 2015)

I'm tempted to bag a day for tomorrow too...

Not an express card holder though so $49 is a little steep


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 18, 2015)

Bostonian said:


> I'm tempted to bag a day for tomorrow too...
> 
> Not an express card holder though so $49 is a little steep



2 for 1 vouchers from K bring it to $24.50. Powhunter, check ur PM's, sent you my # if you'd like to share some turns.


----------



## Glade Runner (Oct 18, 2015)

Yea who pays full price?  I got enough bogo's to last until Dec 13.  I'll be there.  Taking the beater skis.  I might want to head off trail.


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 18, 2015)

Glade Runner said:


> Taking the beater skis.  I might want to head off trail.



He's serious, he was going to drive to Sunday River if K didn't open. It is a 15 hr round trip, and I thought I'm nuts. Hey, maybe you can ski the stairway.


----------



## Bostonian (Oct 18, 2015)

Cornhead said:


> 2 for 1 vouchers from K bring it to $24.50. Powhunter, check ur PM's, sent you my # if you'd like to share some turns.



I think I may have to head out there


----------



## mishka (Oct 18, 2015)

sitting home and all day asking myself.... Why I'm not at Killington today  worst part is I can't go on next week


----------



## Bostonian (Oct 19, 2015)

Bailed on this morning, though I did get my bogo from the K website.  As much as I would have loved to gone this morning, work does take priority this week.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 19, 2015)

I may bag to since my company has not left the house yet.


----------

